# Top Secret Bully BBQ



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

We (as in the NW) have been working on promoting more of the OR and WA side of the west coast. Not just CA. So Top Secret Bullies threw a good sized BBQ at a local park in Portland, OR. They paid for food and everything!
Lots of kennels and people showed up from CA to upper WA. All in all we had a really good turn out for it being the first. We had a good 60 people and a good 30 some bullies. Yes, we did get a few dirty look. But we also reached out to the community, inviting anyone that wanted to participate to come out and get some grub. Even had kids walking by wanting to pet the dogs. This event really did a good out reach for the bull dog breeds to everyone that wouldnt know an APBT from an Am. Bully. I'm very proud of the out come.
I was able to meet lots of people that had lots of really well put together bullies. I forgot his name, but the guy that produced Heff, (first national CH.), even came out with a few of his dogs. One of which i swore was Heff, but it wasnt. It was though, a female version of Heff. lol. He brought a dog called "Donkey" out, Jammer offspring. That was my favorite dog.
It was soo much to get together with people and talk dogs, share info, and just have good time. Getting back to why the ABKC was made.
Here are a few of my favorite pictures. sorry about the quality of them, i have a horrible camera.
At the end of the day most people got together for a group photo, i'll try to find some better quality ones.








Oregons Own Bullyz "Roco"








some other dogs not sure to whom








it was really hard to choose a favorite dog, i actually had a few
























and OOB's "Butters" and the dude that produced Heff's other dog "Donkey"








Here's more in my FB 
Trevor Deming | Facebook
Thanks for looking!


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks like a blast!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

It was. It was all about people getting together for the dogs. Getting back to the roots of the am. Bully


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Looked like alot of fun , was already checkin them out on fb  . Which dogs did you take with you?


----------



## Didi (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow that looks like it was fun!!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Awesome Niz. Good pics!


----------



## Papi_ (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice pics


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics!!!! I saw some of these on FB. Glad you guys got out and had some fun.  How are all the doggies doin at home?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks guy! It was a lot of fun. 
I brought Tiva, everyone really liked here. I thought it was even funnier when I told them she's not registered lol
Dogs are doing good Krystal. We have a full house. Hopefully I can get down a routine sooner rather then later lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO!!!! I bet they loved Tiva. She's a little brick house


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

The grass was a lil wet and some threw a ball for another dog. I was ready for her to hit the end of the leash to chase it but I still slipped and fell on my butt. Realllll embarrassing


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aw dang. That sucks  She's such a little beast  Have you been doing any drag with her? I wish I could have got her WP harness for you


----------

